# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  motociclo come primo mezzo per libero professionista

## rackomold

Vorrei sapere se per svolgere la mia attività di consulenza ed installazione software,regolarmente iscritto alla camera di commercio con codice tipo attività "*72600-Altre Attività Informatiche*" ,posso acquistare come primo veicolo un motociclo dato che adesso sto utilizzando la mia auto privata ed il mio commercialista mi ha detto che non posso detrarre le spese carburante, dell'autostrada e nessun rimborso chilometrico. Lo stesso commercialista mi ha detto che non posso acquistare il motociclo, è vero oppure no?. Nel caso della possibilità di acquisto, quanto sarebbe la percentuale di detrazione? 
Grazie  
Paolo Nozza

----------


## danilo sciuto

Trattandosi di attività imprenditoriale, e non professionale, non è vero che non può acquistare un motociclo.
Il vero problema è che non può dedurlo !  :Smile:   
saluti   

> Vorrei sapere se per svolgere la mia attività di consulenza ed installazione software,regolarmente iscritto alla camera di commercio con codice tipo attività "*72600-Altre Attività Informatiche*" ,posso acquistare come primo veicolo un motociclo dato che adesso sto utilizzando la mia auto privata ed il mio commercialista mi ha detto che non posso detrarre le spese carburante, dell'autostrada e nessun rimborso chilometrico. Lo stesso commercialista mi ha detto che non posso acquistare il motociclo, è vero oppure no?. Nel caso della possibilità di acquisto, quanto sarebbe la percentuale di detrazione? 
> Grazie  
> Paolo Nozza

----------


## sindoni

> Vorrei sapere se per svolgere la mia attività di consulenza ed installazione software,regolarmente iscritto alla camera di commercio con codice tipo attività "*72600-Altre Attività Informatiche*" ,posso acquistare come primo veicolo un motociclo dato che adesso sto utilizzando la mia auto privata ed il mio commercialista mi ha detto che non posso detrarre le spese carburante, dell'autostrada e nessun rimborso chilometrico. Lo stesso commercialista mi ha detto che non posso acquistare il motociclo, è vero oppure no?. Nel caso della possibilità di acquisto, quanto sarebbe la percentuale di detrazione? 
> Grazie  
> Paolo Nozza

  Possibile che il commercialista abbia potuto affermare che non può acquistare il motociclo? 
L'acquisto del motociclo è possibilissimo solo che:
a) Ai fini delle imposte dirette non sono più deducibili i costi di manutenzione, impiego, custodia, riparazione, acquisto di lubrificanti e carburanti né di ammortamento del bene;
b) Ai fini IVA l'imposta relativa (non solo sull'acquisto del mezzo ma anche sulle spese di manutenzione ed impiego) e fintanto che non venga reintrodotta la percentuale di detrazione parziale, potrebbe essere dedotta nella misura dell'utilizzo aziendale. In ogni caso credo che la percentuale di detrazione dl 50% potrebbe non costituire causa di rettifiche da parte dell'ufficio essendo ragionevole con l'uso promiscuo del bene (privato ed aziendale)
saluti.

----------


## rackomold

Grazie per la vostre informazioni. 
Saluti
Paolo Nozza

----------


## ndindo

Scusate ma se ho un'auto acquistata prima dell'inizio della mia atività (agente di commercio) non posso dedurre/detrarre  costi relativi (benzina, meccanico etc)?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Senz'altro.
Meglio ancora se l'auto è stata inserita nel registro cespiti. 
ciao   

> Scusate ma se ho un'auto acquistata prima dell'inizio della mia atività (agente di commercio) non posso dedurre/detrarre  costi relativi (benzina, meccanico etc)?

----------


## fsdn2003

ma se la inserisco nel registro dei cespiti deduco anche l'ammortamento?
grazie

----------


## Bibolo

si, nel limite del 25%, come per tutti i professionisti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi pare di aver letto che lui &#232; un agente di commercio, quindi la percentuale &#232; l' 80%. 
ciao   

> si, nel limite del 25%, come per tutti i professionisti.

----------


## ndindo

quindi se io ho un'auto già di mia proprietà, inizio adesso la mia attività di agente di commercio, inserendo questo veicolo nei cespiti posso dedurre il costo della vettura? possibile?
in realtà ho ancora delle rate da pagare...sigh

----------


## danilo sciuto

In che anno hai acquistato l'auto?   

> quindi se io ho un'auto già di mia proprietà, inizio adesso la mia attività di agente di commercio, inserendo questo veicolo nei cespiti posso dedurre il costo della vettura? possibile?
> in realtà ho ancora delle rate da pagare...sigh

----------


## ndindo

settembre 2006 da un concessionario nonostante la macchina sia usata (del 2001)

----------


## danilo sciuto

Confermo che puoi ammortizzare il costo d'acquisto (25% annuale), nel limite dell' 80% e con il tetto di 80 milioni di lire, a condizione che tu inserisca nel libro cespiti l'autovettura. 
ciao   

> settembre 2006 da un concessionario nonostante la macchina sia usata (del 2001)

----------


## ndindo

Che cosa comporta inserirla nel libro cespiti?
secondo lei, avendola pagata 5000 (Toyota yaris)mi conviene considerando che avevo in previsione di cambiarla nel prossimo anno?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Scelga lei cosa fare : 
1) se la inserisce nel libro cespiti, ammortizza il 25% nel 2006 e il 25% nel 2007; al momento della vendita, se superiore al residuo ammortizzabile, rileverà una plusvalenza, che concorrerà alla formazione del reddito. SE invece la vendita sarà inferiore al residuo da ammortizzare, rileverà una minusvalenza, deducibile dal reddito. 
2) se non la inserisce nel libro cespiti, non deduce nulla, e la successiva vendita non avrà alcun effetto - positivo o negativo - sul reddito. 
saluti   

> Che cosa comporta inserirla nel libro cespiti?
> secondo lei, avendola pagata 5000 (Toyota yaris)mi conviene considerando che avevo in previsione di cambiarla nel prossimo anno?
> Grazie

----------


## ndindo

Grazie mille,
molto esauriente.
quasi quasi ne approfitto chiedendole un consiglio :Embarrassment: ggi, ad un agente di commercio, conviene acquistare oppure trmite leasing un'autovettura del valore di circa 24.000 ?
oppure conviene il noleggio a lungo termine?
Ho letto che con la finanziaria 2007 l'ammortamento del bene avviene in 5 anni ma ho anche letto che chi acquista un'autovettura per uso squisitamente legato alla propria professione non ci sono ne limiti di tempo per la deducibilità ne di costi. Ho capito bene?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Leasing o proprietà è una scelta che dipende dalla situazione finanziaria personale. 
Le consiglio di analizzare la sua situazione con un commercialista della sua zona. 
Non mi risulta che chi acquista un'autovettura per uso squisitamente legato alla propria professione non ha nè limiti di tempo per la deducibilità nè limiti di costi. 
saluti    

> Grazie mille,
> molto esauriente.
> quasi quasi ne approfitto chiedendole un consiglioggi, ad un agente di commercio, conviene acquistare oppure trmite leasing un'autovettura del valore di circa 24.000 ?
> oppure conviene il noleggio a lungo termine?
> Ho letto che con la finanziaria 2007 l'ammortamento del bene avviene in 5 anni ma ho anche letto che chi acquista un'autovettura per uso squisitamente legato alla propria professione non ci sono ne limiti di tempo per la deducibilità ne di costi. Ho capito bene?
> grazie

----------


## ndindo

mi scusi,
inserendo quindi la mia autovettura nel libro cespiti riesco anche a detrarre l'iva?

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'Iva sull'acquisto, dice ?
No, quella non è detraibile. 
saluti   

> mi scusi,
> inserendo quindi la mia autovettura nel libro cespiti riesco anche a detrarre l'iva?

----------

